# Penn International 2.5 fly reel



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know anything about them? Afriend of mine has one that hasn't been used in about 8 years & said he'd sell it to me. From google'ing it they look like they were pretty good reels. He didn't say a price, what do you all think would be a fair price on it? Looking online they were going for around $360 new.


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks like a pretty good real. How much was it used and what condition is it in now? I would offer $100-$150, but I don't like to pay more than half of a used reels original price.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If its in good condition 150-200. An offer anywhere in this range would be fair.


----------

